# Bad experience at Jody's Soap and Things



## Tabitha (Feb 8, 2009)

This is just an FYI. I will attempt to report fact w/o emotional detail.

On Jan 25th I placed an order & paid for it.

Her website states there is a 1-3 day turn around time.

On Feb 3rd I emailed to ask about the status of my order & received an automated response.

On Feb 3rd I phoned her customer service number listed at payapl, the number is not hers.

On Feb 4th I phoned a number found on her website and left a message that has not been returned.

Feb 5th I emailed again.

Feb 6th I emailed again.

My status is still *non shipped* and she has not returned any of my emails or phone calls.

Feb 8th I opened a dispute at paypal.

This is my 3rd experience with this supplier and I have been unhappy with each one. I believe everyone deserves a second chance, maybe even a thrid and that is why I have reordered from her, which has proven not to be a wise business move on my part.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 8, 2009)

Tabitha, 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know Tabitha - I was wondering who that vendor was that had let you down so badly....


----------



## Jody (Feb 10, 2009)

It's not me!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 10, 2009)

No, it is not  .


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 10, 2009)

I received an apology from Jody & a refund  from paypal.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 10, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I received an apology from Jody & a refund  from paypal.



Well, that's good. It just sucks that it came to this to get one..


----------



## Harlow (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you get an explaination?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 10, 2009)

She was out of stock.


----------



## Healinya (Feb 10, 2009)

Tab, I'm so sorry.. After reading that I hoped you weren't ordering those deo tubes you've been shopping for.. so I look at some other topics and see that's exactly what it was.. that's really  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Bigmoose (Mar 24, 2009)

Reading this scares me.  If I had to pick 5 suppliers and give all my buisness to that 5 Jody's would be on the list.  I have placed many orders there and never had an issue.  I guess I have always ordered the right things :wink: .  Well thanks for the info.

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 24, 2009)

Lots of people swer by her. I have ordered 3x in 6ish years & been disappointed each time.


----------



## candledoll (Mar 24, 2009)

I received m&p from her with animal hair & dirt in it. No more. Maybe, she has changed, but I won't order again from her.


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 24, 2009)

*Oh*

Oh my! dirt and hair, does her dog package things. (No offense meant)


----------

